

Show HN: Learn Modern Web Development - gmaster1440
http://lmwd.herokuapp.com/

======
dysoco
I'd sign up if I had the money, looks like a cool course !

------
youngdev
Does this cover HTML5/CSS3 and Javascript? Also, $35 is one time fee or
monthly?

~~~
gmaster1440
One-time, does cover HTML5/CSS3/JS

~~~
youngdev
Awesome. Just signed up.

